# I cannot tell if my mouse has URI or is just old



## Coookiehearts (Jan 11, 2011)

I have 2 mice and one of them is starting to lose her color and there is weight loss, she is also squeaking very loudly at some points. I'm getting very worried and thinking it might be from URI or old age but she is running around and eating perfectly fine. I tried to take pictures of her but the quailty isn't that good and she looks perfectly fine in the pictures, well to me she does. I'll try to record a video of her squeaking I catch her doing this.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Coookiehearts,

it is very difficult for most of us to tell you a diagnosis from some lines written in this forum. Perhaps it will be best to search for advice of a veterinarian.

Good luck, Roland


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

About how old is she? If you hold her up to your ear and silently listen to her breath, if you hear any rattling, wheezing or any noise really you might take her to a vet to get antibiotics. Mice who are ill generally don't display many warning signs since in the wild the weaker mouse is usually prey for other animals. Most URI's clear up with proper treatment but some illnesses can be contagious to other animals.


----------



## Coookiehearts (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know how old she is since I got her from the pet store im assuming between 1 or 2years?? I'll try listening to her breath.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Firstly, what litter do you use in your cage? Mice cannot be kept on shavings due to the phenols they release. Even some of the safer shavings still release an odour and anything that produces an aroma can trigger a response in mice. Paper based litter (but NOT Carefresh) as this is wood based, are best sourced. here in the UK we can use cardboard squared litters, but in the US, I know it can be more tricky to find a decent litter for small animals.

I also agree that a mouse that makes any whiffling, clicking or sneezing noises is either allergic to it`s litter/bedding, is stressed by it`s environment/too much handling, or has an obvious respiratory issue. Your vet would prescribe Baytril (enrofloxacin) to be dosed two, sometimes three times a day on a small piece of wetted plain biscuit, which the mouse should take once the baytril has soaked into it.

How is she now?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Mice cannot be kept on shavings


Yes they can. I keep mine on softwood shavings with no problem whatsoever.

If you're worried take her to the vets 

Sarah xxx


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Kiln dried wood shavings are fine since the process of drying them burns out the phenols and makes them scent free.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

See, I avoid shavings or anything wood based like the plague because of the scent shavings give off, even if they are the safer types. I saw recently what Carefresh can do to a mouse in terms of sneezing and skin itching, so I would`nt take the risk. I did use Chipsi-Classic shavings (spruce based) when I had gerbils since gerbils cope better with shavings and need to dig in deeper substrate, but because I`m used to using Bedcel squares, I find these are never an issue.

I suppose switching to another substrate will tell you if the one you are using is causing the problems. If not, then it could be down to something else. Changes in weather temperature can have an effect on mice aswell, but always look at the immediate causes for triggers and one is definately substrate.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Shavings are fine it depends what variety of wood they come off.Any kind of wood shavings with me cause me too sneeze and my chest to weeze.It all started when I used it for my foreign finches.Ill stick to the best bedding out Megazorb


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I nearly bought a sack of Megazorb recently but decided against it after my run in with Carefresh. I thought it best to stick with my Bedxcel as that`s what my mice were so used to and if I started them on something else (which I did with Carefresh thinking they would love it) it had the opposite effect on them. My fault entirely, but you live and learn I suppose.


----------



## Coookiehearts (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope I don't use shavings.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

What is a URI ,am I thinking of the same condition UTI (urinary tract infections).I have had no experience with this in mice but know alot about it in humans witnessing it first hand.In humans there temperature goes up they have illusions and get quite ill having to go to hospital on a drip.What happens too a mouse when it gets a UTI and how do you treat them?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

URI, Upper Respiratory Infection. I wonder how you would ever know if a mouse had a urinary tract infection though? Good question.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

well do they go a bit confused,loopy because thats what I seen happen with a person it was very distressing to see.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

The urine can change colour (go darker in shade or have blood in it). Older males mice can get penile plugs. This stops the urine flow and backs up urine until the plug is loose or comes away. Lubricating the area with KY Jelly and making sure the male can clean himself okay. Older males can suffer from this. Baytril can be prescribed but the mouse must drink plenty as baytril can cause dehydration and crystals in the urine.

Urine should`nt be too alkaline. If it is, this can cause issues. Giving vitamin C (ascorbic acid) or cranberry extract can help UTI`s. penile plugs can be a real problem as they can block the `dripping` of urine in male mice. I`ve removed a plug once before and it comes away like a little ball of hard (very hard!) wax with a tail on the end. This needs to be done very gently. As I said above, keep the area clean and massage with KY Jelly (available from any pharmacy or large supermarket) in a tube.


----------

